# Went Karting for the first time...



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> I'm too big for those things


I happened to go to the same track that doeboy did a couple of weeks ago, taking my wife there for a birthday present. My first time out (hers, too), and very enjoyable. Would have been better two days later when it was 70F out instead of 100F, but them's the breaks.

I don't know how big you are, Nate, but the karts are pretty spacious. I'm 6', 230lb, and I fit in easily (they even had a driving suit in my size, and an XL helmet for my Great Big Head). The picture doeboy posted that claims the kart can accomodate people up to 6'6", and that sounds plausible.


----------

